# Apilife-Var temperature requirements and use in hot weather



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

Most beek I know in Oklahoma treat for mites after pulling honey, which is basically late July and August. It gets really hot here, like 95-105, maybe hotter, during that time. Beekeepers around here would like to use an organic treatments, which basically means thymol based treatments. MAQS is too strong at those temps. I have used Apiguard in really hot weather, and have had no problems.

I have been looking at Apilife-Var. Bee Informed survey data seems to indicate hives treated with Apilife-Var survive the winter a little better than bees treated with Apiguard. Not by much, but by a little. The problem is that Apilife-Var instructions I've read online state that it is most effective when the average daytime temp is 65. 

First, what does that mean? Is that the average high temperature for the day, or the average temperature for the day. 

Second, what actual temperature is too hot? If somebody uses this and its 95, will it kill the bees and/or brood?

Finally, has anybody used Apilife-Var in hotter weather, and, if so, is it effective and/or too hard on the bees?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Don't have instructions in front of me but pretty sure 65 would be the minimum average daily temperature, not the most effective.

95 is getting too hot, yes, it shouldn't be used at that temperature, 85 would be a more viable maximum.

Having said all that, in my own use of the product I have found it a lot less effective than Apiguard, I don't mess with Api Life Var any more, although as with all things there are some people who swear by it.


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

Like Oldtimer said not use above 90 F and below 54 F may be less efective. You can see here http://www.ncagr.gov/SPCAP/pesticides/labels/ApiLifeVAR.pdf


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I've used it and liked it in general. According to the label you should not use Apilife Var at temps above 90F. This has been one of the limiting factors for me. Another is three applications a week apart. And another....the stuff is hot! It'll burn you. Apiguard is much less so. I don't think ALV is significantly more effective than AG....at least not that I noted. 
I'm sure I'll use it again....but it isn't at the top of my preferred list.


----------

